# Growth



## Mcleod (Jan 31, 2016)

Is this a normal size for a vizsla who is 7 to 8 months old?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd be more concerned about that look on his face eyeing *whatever* on your counter top...

Vizsla std. heights: Males, 22-25" (56-64cm)

Females, 21-24" (53-61cm) 

Measured at the withers, the top of the shoulders, preferably with a wicket.

Most V's don't reach adult height until they're about 12-18 months.


----------

